# Höchster mit dem mtb erreichbarer punkt in den alpen



## peacemaker (13. Februar 2005)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen , wo er höchste mit dem Rad erreichbare Punkt in den Alpen ist.
Ich meine natürlich mit relativ wenig tragen und bergsteigen.
Aber ein bisschen wird sich wohl kaum vermeiden lassen.
DAnke


----------



## Carsten (13. Februar 2005)

Ich glaub das Thema hatten wir schon einmal:

Matrischjoch 31..m
Similaunhütte/Niderjoch 3020m
Eisjöchl 2907m

dann gibts da noch einiges in den Westalpen über 3000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (13. Februar 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Matrischjoch 31..m


 
3123 m.

Ganz kurz zur Verortung:

Niederjoch (Similaun) ist das südliche Ende des Ötztals, hoch über dem Schnalstal (also das ist dann die südtiroler Seite).

Eisjöchl ist in der Texelgruppe nordwestlich von Meran.

Das Madritschjoch liegt am Ortler im Skigebiet von Sulden.

Du kannst sogar alle drei dieser Pässe auf einer Runde befahren, wie ich es 2003 getan habe: Sölden - Tiefenbachferner Gletschertrail - Vent - Martin-Busch-Haus-Niederjoch - Vernagt See - Naturns - Prad - Gomagoi - Sulden - Schaubachhütte - Madritschjoch - Zufrittsee - Naturns - Schnalstal - Eishöfe - Eisjöchl - Lazins - Moos - Timmelsjoch - Sölden.
Das sind etwa 300 km und 10 000 Höhenmeter, wir haben uns dafür sechs Tage Zeit genommen, was gut passt, wenn man die Etappen ein bisschen intelligenter aufteilt als wir damals.

Alle drei dieser Pässe sind übrigens sehr schwer mit hoch anspruchsvollen Trails bergab und jeweils ca. zwei Stunden schieben bergauf. Beim Niederjoch muss man sogar kurz einen Gletscher queren, was aber harmlos ist.


----------



## steilwand-ingo (14. Februar 2005)

hi, das dürfte dann wirklich das Madritschjoch mit über 3100 m Höhe sein.
War letztes Jahr dort, eine der schönsten Touren bisher. Übers Martelltal
am Stausee vorbei zur Zufallhütte, dann zwei Stunden schieben aufs Madritschjoch. 
Bergab nach Sulden ist ALLES fahrbar !! War damals froh,
die Runde in dieser Richtung gemacht zu haben. Ein Bild findest Du in meinem 
Fotoalbum vom Forum, mehr davon auf meiner Homepage.
Zieh das diesen Sommer, eher Herbst (wg. Schnee) mal durch, lohnt sich !

Gruß, steilwand-ingo
http://members.aon.at/ibreuer/


----------



## marco (14. Februar 2005)

col lauson, gran paradiso 3296m: http://www.bike-board.net/bike/granpa/granpa01_de.htm


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2005)

3320 Meter ... Jochdole auf dem Stubaier Gletscher! ...


----------



## darkdesigner (13. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand eine Idee wo der höchste mit dem MTB zu fahrende Peak in Deutschland ist? Auf die Zugspitze tragen will ich nicht, deshalb meine ich wirklich "fahrend erreichbar"!

Meine Idee ist das Nebelhorn, bzw. die Mittelstation auf 2024m ü. NN, aber da gibts bestimmt noch was höheres.


----------



## Carsten (13. Januar 2010)

der Dave war auf dem Bishorn im Vallis, das hat über 4000 m
In D fahrend wird schwer, müsste man echt mal schauen...

aber wer fährt schon


----------



## Schwabe (13. Januar 2010)

Der Mont Chaberton 3.136 m in den Cottischen Alpen


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. Januar 2010)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wo der höchste mit dem MTB zu fahrende Peak in Deutschland ist? Auf die Zugspitze tragen will ich nicht, deshalb meine ich wirklich "fahrend erreichbar"!
> 
> Meine Idee ist das Nebelhorn, bzw. die Mittelstation auf 2024m ü. NN, aber da gibts bestimmt noch was höheres.



bis zur mittelstation fährt man aber auch nicht durch, da ist eine sausteile rampe (seitlich kleine stufen im asphalt ...), da dürfte wohl jeder schieben.

ich vermute aber auch, dass es in D fahrenderweise nicht sonderlich weit hinauf geht, weiter oben gibt's halt eher wandersteige und keine forstwege und militärwege wie anderswo haben wir halt nicht ...


----------



## Uphillerer (13. Januar 2010)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wo der höchste mit dem MTB zu fahrende Peak in Deutschland ist? Auf die Zugspitze tragen will ich nicht, deshalb meine ich wirklich "fahrend erreichbar"!
> 
> Meine Idee ist das Nebelhorn, bzw. die Mittelstation auf 2024m ü. NN, aber da gibts bestimmt noch was höheres.


 
Ich werfe mal das Stempel-Joch ins Rennen: 2.251 Meter und vollständig hoch zu fahren. Allerdings nur von sehr starken Fahrern. Einschränkung: liegt zwar im Karwendel, allerdings auf der österreichischen Seite und zählt damit ja fast noch zu Deuschland. 

Definitiv in Deutschland liegt der Osterfelder Kopf (2.033 HM) unterhalb der Alpsitze, den man auch durchfahren kann - wie gesagt, auch hier nur für starke Fahrer.

Der in Südtirol höchste und *wirklich zu fahrende* *Gipfel* (nicht Joch) ist mMn. der Strudelkopf mit 2.300 HM oberhalb der Plätzwiese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (13. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank schon  mal für die Antworten. Ich suche tatsächlich nach dem höchsten fahrbaren Punkt *DEUTSCHLANDS* und nicht den der Alpen 

Die Mittelstation / Koblat liegt wohl über 2060, höher wirds wohl kaum gehen. 

Den höchsten Punkt Europas auf einem befestigten Weg hab ich schon mal befahren, Pico Veleta in der Sierra Nevada, ca. 3300m ü. NN.


----------



## elbaner (13. Januar 2010)

Osterfelder Kopf, da die Bergstation der Bahn (Zugspitzgebiet)


----------



## darkdesigner (14. Januar 2010)

elbaner schrieb:


> Osterfelder Kopf, da die Bergstation der Bahn (Zugspitzgebiet)



Reicht nicht ganz:






Spanier, sind mit gut bereiftem Renner da hoch...


----------



## RedOrbiter (14. Januar 2010)

lol 
Hier wurde ja mal wieder ein uralt thema ausgegraben. 
aber immer wieder mal lustig darüber zu reden...


Schwabe schrieb:


> Der Mont Chaberton 3.136 m in den Cottischen Alpen


Ist der Chaberton noch sinnvoll?? bei ca. 3 Std. schieben? 

Passt imo hier irgendwie nicht rein wenn der Themaersteller schreibt 


			
				peacemaker schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:"mit relativ wenig tragen und bergsteigen."



Und schon gar nicht welches der höchste Punkt in D per Bike... 


Und noch was konstruktives: Sommeiller 3000m auch in der selben Ecke (Susatal) ist komplett fahrbar.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## 3303 (14. Januar 2010)

Ist zwar einigermaßen OT und ich war noch nicht dort, aber der Theodulpass mit 3323m ist von Cervinia aus (idR nicht so einfach legal) mit dem Geländewagen anfahrbar und dürfte darum auch MTB-technisch ziemlich wahrscheinlich einigermaßen fahrbar sein? War dort schonmal jemand? (Zeitfenster im August/September möglicher Weise kurz, evtl. nur wenige Wochen im Jahr)

http://alpenrouten.de/Bontadini-Lift-Bergstation-Teodulo-Rifugio-de-Theodulpass_point1460.html

Da oben kann man dann gleich ins Skigebiet wechseln, welches ganzjährig in Betrieb ist. ;-)


----------



## Tobsn (14. Januar 2010)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> ...Ist der Chaberton noch sinnvoll?? bei ca. 3 Std. schieben? ...



JA!!! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6340490&postcount=8

Haben 3,5 Std. insgesamt von Oulx aus gebraucht.
Es wurde letztes Jahr wegen einem MTB Rennen, das da hoch ging einiges hergerichtet.
Klar muss man je nach Kondition viel Schieben, aber das geht einfach und wird mit Traum Panorama belohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (14. Januar 2010)

3303 schrieb:


> Ist zwar einigermaßen OT und ich war noch nicht dort, aber der Theodulpass mit 3323m ist von Cervinia aus (idR nicht so einfach legal) mit dem Geländewagen anfahrbar und dürfte darum auch MTB-technisch ziemlich wahrscheinlich einigermaßen fahrbar sein? War dort schonmal jemand? (Zeitfenster im August/September möglicher Weise kurz, evtl. nur wenige Wochen im Jahr)
> 
> http://alpenrouten.de/Bontadini-Lift-Bergstation-Teodulo-Rifugio-de-Theodulpass_point1460.html
> 
> Da oben kann man dann gleich ins Skigebiet wechseln, welches ganzjährig in Betrieb ist. ;-)




Ja wir waren 2008 dort oben an der Bontadini Liftstation auf fast 3400m, allerdings mit dem Geländewagen. Auf Grund des Schnees geht es nur in bestimmten Jahren und man muß das Wetter gut beobachten.

Ob man da noch gut MTB radeln kann, müßt Ihr selbst entscheiden:





Grüße!


----------



## Meri66 (14. Januar 2010)

Theodulpass - von Crevina aus: wenn du fitt bist - wir sind bis 3000 sehr viel gefahren - danach geht es tragend über Schneefelder oder Gerölhalde auf 3300.
Nicht sehr anspruchsvoll - der Reitz liegt eher darin auf 3300 zu übernachten und am frühen morgen auf leicht gefrohrenen Schnee auf dem Gletscher zum trockenen Steg abzufahren.


----------



## Lemming (14. Januar 2010)

@Votec Tox
Dann warst du wohl einer der letzten der halbwegs legal mit dem 4x4 oben war... letztes Jahr war nichts mehr zu machen.


----------



## 3303 (14. Januar 2010)

Laut meinen letzten Informationen war das Befahren nie lagel, nur wusste es bis vor einiger Zeit keiner ;-)
Wie dem auch sei. Es hat keine mir bekannten Probleme gegeben.

Das mit der Abfahrt nach Z über den Trockenen Steg hört sich extrem interessant an.
Wie ist denn so das Fahrgefühl auf der übergefrorenen Piste morgens?
Nicht irgendwie grenzwertig glatt? Oder wartet man besser, bis es minimal aufgefirnt ist - oder ist es dann wiederrum schon zu glatt, wegen der Gleitschicht? Auf dem ausgeaperten, verdreckten Gletschereis weiter unten dürfte es ja generell besser fahrbar sein?
Oh Mann, das hört sich aber alles sehr geil an.


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Januar 2010)

Lemming schrieb:


> @Votec Tox
> Dann warst du wohl einer der letzten der halbwegs legal mit dem 4x4 oben war... letztes Jahr war nichts mehr zu machen.



Man braucht eine Bewilligung um hoch zu fahren, welche wir vor Ort bekommen hatten. Der _Denzel_ hatte uns auch suggeriert, daß man einfach so legal hochfahren kann, allerdings ist die "Straße" am Anfang zu den unteren Liftstationen in Privatbesitz und nur mit Erlaubnis legal zu befahren. So jedenfalls die Information, welche wirbekommen hatten.
Somit hat sich seit Jahren eigentlich nichts geändert, lediglich den Meisten erst jetzt durch z.B. Internetnachrichten bekannt.

Grüße


----------



## Lemming (14. Januar 2010)

Könntest du mir bitte per PM sagen wo du die Genehmigung herbekommen hast?
Ein Bekannter hatte letztes Jahr versucht eine für zwei Fahrzeuge zu bekommen hat aber überalll nur auf Granit gebissen. Vielleicht haben wir nur an der falschen Stelle gefragt.


----------



## Uphillerer (14. Januar 2010)

Gehts hier jetzt um 4x4-Karren-"Geländesport"? Dann seid ihr hier definitiv falsch. Ist schon schlimm genug, dass solche Berge durch Skinanlagen platt gemacht werden, dann braucht es nicht noch diese scheiss Karren dort oben.


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo UPHILLerer!

Vielen Dank für Deinen freundlichen und äußerst wortgewandten Hinweis aufs OT!  Wird nicht wieder vorkommen.
Verziehe mich schon wieder ins Mädelsforum, da ist der Umgangston doch respektvoller.

Tschüß Jungs, viel Spaß beim UPHILLenen (wie ich sie liebe, diese Anglizismen!)


----------



## Meri66 (14. Januar 2010)

Wenn der Schnee leicht gefrohren ist - dann kleben die Stollen förmlich auf dem untergrund - nur heftige lenkbewegungen und bremsmanöver solltest du unterlassen - weiter unten gibt es jedoch einige sehr glatte stellen - da steigt man entweder ab - überspringt diese - oder umfahrt sie


----------



## dave (14. Januar 2010)

3303 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn so das Fahrgefühl auf der übergefrorenen Piste morgens?
> Nicht irgendwie grenzwertig glatt? Oder wartet man besser, bis es minimal aufgefirnt ist - oder ist es dann wiederrum schon zu glatt, wegen der Gleitschicht? Auf dem ausgeaperten, verdreckten Gletschereis weiter unten dürfte es ja generell besser fahrbar sein?
> Oh Mann, das hört sich aber alles sehr geil an.



Wir sind früh morgens los und hatten guten Grip auf der durch die Pistenraupen gut "profilierten" und harten Piste. 
Es war nur im Übergangsbereich weiter unten etwas vereist und glatt. Aber das konnten wir auch gut umgehen.

EDIT:
Ach, Meri66 ist mir schon zuvorgekommen. War zu langsam ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meri66 (15. Januar 2010)

dave schrieb:


> Wir sind früh morgens los und hatten guten Grip auf der durch die Pistenraupen gut "profilierten" und harten Piste.
> Es war nur im Übergangsbereich weiter unten etwas vereist und glatt. Aber das konnten wir auch gut umgehen.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ach, Meri66 ist mir schon zuvorgekommen. War zu langsam ...



öch was ist schon langsam? bei Touren gilt nicht unbedingt die Geschwindigkeit? - sondern das ankommen als ganzes Stück- um am nächsten Tag weiter fahren zu können ... oder? nicht? - doch - zumindest für mich gilt das


----------



## dave (15. Januar 2010)

Hehe, ist manchmal doch recht einfach im Netz aneinander vorbeizureden. 
Na ja, war auch mein Fehler. Hätte schreiben sollen "*Ich* war zu langsam ...".

Und so war's eigentlich gemeint ...

Ich hatte auf "Antworten" geklickt bevor Du geschrieben hattest. Allerdings  hatte ich meinen Beitrag nicht gleich verfaßt und ihn dann erst abgeschickt, als Du mir mit Deiner Antwort bereits zuvorgekommen warst. 
Du hast ja im Prinzip das gleiche gemeint. Oben Grip, nur im letzten Stück glatt. Deshalb meinte ich (mit dem Posten) zu langsam gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Carsten (15. Januar 2010)

Dave am Theodul:







alleine das war´s wert....und das Rosa Licht am Morgen


----------



## Meri66 (16. Januar 2010)

dave schrieb:


> Hehe, ist manchmal doch recht einfach im Netz aneinander vorbeizureden.
> Na ja, war auch mein Fehler. Hätte schreiben sollen "*Ich* war zu langsam ...".
> 
> Und so war's eigentlich gemeint ...
> ...



hab das schon so auch richtig verstanden - kein problem - zudem bin ich wirklich nicht sehr schnell - ein klassischer Tourifall . -


----------



## Long Pete (17. Januar 2010)

Mitte septmeber 08 gab frisch schnee am Theodul.
Nach oben ohne TA rucksack und mit genugend muskelkraft(sehr steil) relativ vie fahrbar. Ab 3000 nur kurze strecken fahrbar wegen eis oder tiefschnee. Oben am mittag. Downhill komplet fahrbar(schnee sanft, lenken mit richtig profilierten reifen nicht einfach) Bei trockener steg mischung wasser, eis, schnee, steinen wegen skipistemachine : knocheltiefe dreck)


----------



## stan08 (8. Februar 2010)




----------



## Meri66 (8. Februar 2010)

he ... mit dem Rennrad ... das ist schon zimmlich abgefahren  muss aber nach dem Eingangsbereich zur Hütte schon einige Jahre her sein ...


----------



## stan08 (8. Februar 2010)

War 2003 bei der (fast) Umrundung des Monte Rosa Massivs, (auf den Theodulabstieg verzichtet). Ein renovierter Eingangsbereich motiviert natürlich die Prozedur zu wiederholen.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (8. Februar 2010)

stan08 schrieb:


> War 2003 bei der (fast) Umrundung des Monte Rosa Massivs



klasse; http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/565366 finde ich noch besser

wurde Zeit, dass mal einer den Rentnerschaukel-Fahrern hier zeigt, dass es anders auch geht ...

Du fährst mit 2 recht voluminösen Packtaschen
a) was schleppst du da denn alles mit?
b) längere Tragestrecken sind meiner Erfahrung nach damit arg ungerquicklich - schiebst Du eben so gut es geht, oder gibt es eine Tragetechnik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stan08 (8. Februar 2010)

Zitiere mal per Hand
a) was schleppst du da denn alles mit?
b) längere Tragestrecken sind meiner Erfahrung nach damit arg ungerquicklich - schiebst Du eben so gut es geht, oder gibt es eine Tragetechnik?

Rad wiegt 11 + glaube ich, Gepäck immer unterschiedlich mittleweile habe ich mehr leichte Klamotten.
Bergschuhe 1-2 Paar Radschuhe, Handsch., NeoprenGamaschen 4 Trikots,5x Funktionsuw,
3-4 Radhosen (Sitzlpolster rausgetrennt, üble Schneiderarbeit)
lange RH, 10Paar Socken, 1-2 Bergsocken, oft auch Jeans 1P, Daunenweste + Bergjacke, Windjacke, Regenjacke, Notmüllsack, Handschuhe, Gamaschen, 2Fleeceteile, manchmal auch noch: Spiritus+Kocher (Trangia). Kleine Espresssomaschine (Alu)+Tasse
+diverser Krempel aber keinerlei Werkzeug nur Flickz. +Schläuche
Bin meist 2 Monate unterwegs 4 Wochen davon am Lago und will dort nicht alle 2 Tage in den Waschsalon

ne trage praktisch nie, wechsele verschiedene Schiebe- u. Hebetechniken an um die Belastung zu verteilen.


----------



## Meri66 (9. Februar 2010)

3 mal  - ich staune nicht schlecht - nur mal ehrlich - wäre es nicht sinnvoller ein anderes Gefährt zu benutzen ? Du hast kaum traktion im Gelände und das muss ja heftigst in die Arme gehen? und ich habe mir schon gedanken gemacht ob ich mein Bike auf 140 mm Gabel aufrüsten soll


----------



## stan08 (9. Februar 2010)

Werd mal am Lago ein Mtb ausleihen, aber Uphill ist das Rennrad nicht so schlecht und auf Schiebepassagen kommt der schmale Reifen besser durch.


----------



## Matze. (10. Februar 2010)

stan08 schrieb:


> Werd mal am Lago ein Mtb ausleihen, aber Uphill ist das Rennrad nicht so schlecht und auf Schiebepassagen kommt der schmale Reifen besser durch.



Also wenn ich das Bild nicht gesehen hätte ich würde wetten du willst uns vergackeiern. Pfunderer Joch, Rennrad, Packtaschen, 2 Monate unterwegs, 4 Wochen Lago  wie kann man nur


----------



## stan08 (10. Februar 2010)

werde immer durch biker motiviert: Du hast das falsche Material, du willst doch wohl nicht ...


----------



## stuntzi (10. Februar 2010)

ich werf mal noch den unbekannten pic de l'etendard (3464m) beim col de la croix de fer ins rennen:






ich bin damals auf dem gletscher nur bis knapp 3000m gekommen und den rest zu fuß gewatschlt, aber mit gescheiten spikes, mörderwadeln und guter bergauf-serpentinentechnik könnte ich mir durchaus 3400m vorstellen. und bergab gibts nach dem gipfelsturm einen schönen trail durch einsamste täler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meri66 (10. Februar 2010)

stan08 schrieb:


> werde immer durch biker motiviert: Du hast das falsche Material, du willst doch wohl nicht ...




jo das glaube ich dir auf´s Wort - zu uns hat mal ein Bergsteiger gesagt: "_Was hat euch den ins Hirn geschissen, da mit dem Raderl hoch zu wollen_" .... das hat ungemein Kräfte freigesetzt


----------



## stan08 (10. Februar 2010)

pic de l'etendard col de la croix de fer- Das klingt schon fantastisch, und das Bild wirft viele Fragen auf... 1Klick auf die Links eröffnet dann neue Welten.
Nur eine Frage : wie lange dauerts sich da durchzuarbeiten (nicht suf den pic sondern durch deine Reportagen)


----------



## stuntzi (11. Februar 2010)

den kram lesen geht schneller als den kram radeln


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2010)

stuntzi schrieb:


> den kram lesen geht schneller als den kram radeln




Der war gut 


In den Alpen kann ich nur 3131 m (Mont Chaberton) bieten, also nichts besonders.

Ray


----------



## fatz (13. Februar 2010)

stuntzi schrieb:


> den kram lesen geht schneller als den kram radeln



vielleicht solltest du doch mal auf helmkamera und live-stream umschwenken, dann waere das anders


----------



## LIDDL (3. März 2010)

Alpe de Huez hat 3300m zu bieten, kann mann bestimmt auch hoch fahren, runter macht aber mehr laune  die MEGA rockt


----------



## mubchen (10. Oktober 2015)

Piz Umbrail 3033m Das Klettern lohnt sich! Tolle Trailabfahrt ins Müstairtal.


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. Oktober 2015)

mubchen schrieb:


> Piz Umbrail 3033m Das Klettern lohnt sich! Tolle Trailabfahrt ins Müstairtal.Anhang anzeigen 427168



stimmt ist schön, aber nebenan das Madrischjoch musst nicht hochtragen (zumindest fast nicht und ist ca. 100m höher


----------



## darkday (11. Oktober 2015)

Madritschjoch ist echt zu empfehlen!!


----------



## mubchen (11. Oktober 2015)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> stimmt ist schön, aber nebenan das Madrischjoch musst nicht hochtragen (zumindest fast nicht und ist ca. 100m höher


Der Trail nach unten ist aber viiiiiieeeeel länger! ;-) Und vorher noch der Trail vonner Dreisprachenspitze zum Umbrailpass ist auch schon nett. Aber hier gehts ja um Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (11. Oktober 2015)

Einige Bikebergsteiger haben schon 4000er in den Alpen mit dem Bike gemacht.
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=120002804724934


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin ja gespannt wann der Erste  sein Bike auf den Mont Blanc schleppt...


----------



## RedOrbiter (11. Oktober 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gespannt wann der Erste  sein Bike auf den Mont Blanc schleppt...


And the winnes is...
Mont Blanc bike downhill
www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKq-WMvUSuk

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. Oktober 2015)

mubchen schrieb:


> Der Trail nach unten ist aber viiiiiieeeeel länger! ;-) Und vorher noch der Trail vonner Dreisprachenspitze zum Umbrailpass ist auch schon nett. Aber hier gehts ja um Höhe.



nicht unbedingt. Du kannst vom Madritschjoch fast bis runter nach Morter auf Trails fahren, also über 2.000HM DH.


----------



## zweiheimischer (12. Oktober 2015)

.....


----------



## Adieu (19. Oktober 2015)

mubchen schrieb:


> Piz Umbrail 3033m Das Klettern lohnt sich! Tolle Trailabfahrt ins Müstairtal.Anhang anzeigen 427168


Klettern? Also für alle die sich für diesen "Hoger" interessieren; Es hat eine Stelle von ca. 10 min, die mit Ketten gesichert ist. Trittsichere können dort das Bike ohne Mühe und Ketten hinauf steigen. Klettern muss man nicht. Wer etwas unsicher ist, nimmt die Ketten zur Hand und lässt sich etwas Zeit. Der Aufstieg lohnt sich...


----------



## RedOrbiter (20. Oktober 2015)

@Alpinum
Ich habe am Piz Umbrail aber auch schon Berggänger erlebt, welche ohne Rad unterwegs waren und umkehren mussten wegen Höhenangst/Steilheit oder was auch immer.

Piz Umbrail



Aufstieg vom Umbrailpass zum Piz Umbrail

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Adieu (22. Oktober 2015)

Wie man gut auf dem Bild sieht muss man nicht Klettern.


RedOrbiter schrieb:


> @Alpinum
> Ich habe am Piz Umbrail aber auch schon Berggänger erlebt, welche ohne Rad unterwegs waren und umkehren mussten wegen Höhenangst/Steilheit oder was auch immer.
> 
> Piz Umbrail
> ...


 
Du wiederholst eigentlich mein Beitrag. "Wer etwas unsicher ist..."
Wer sehr unsicher ist, muss eben kehrt machen.

Ich war selber mit einem Freund dort (während einer 3 tägigen Bikepacking Tour), der Höhenangst hat (recht unsicher). Wir beide wussten was zu tun ist und haben der Situation entsprechend agiert (ich sein Bike getragen, er die Ketten benutzt. Immer wieder mal kurz durchgeschnauft und nicht auf die steilen Hänge konzentriert). Zusammen hatten wir wenig später ein tolles Gipfelerlebnis und eine (die ersten ca. 500 hm auf  erwarteten - Schnee) berauschende Abfahrt. Für die allermeisten Leute sicherlich machbar. Klettern impliziert was anderes.


----------

